# Are the things that we dislike in other people deep down the flaws we dislike in ours



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Promethea said:


> I never have understood that. Many people dislike others simply for being different.. different from themselves.


There's truth in that, too.

Now I'm confused, given my former post.

So we think of ourselves as better, you say? 

Is it a survival thing? Does it give us a boost? ^^


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I think there's truth in the original post. For example, I used to ditch my friends completely for relationships and I hated that quality in myself, and I also can't stand when it's done to me.

I think the things I really dislike are things I've experienced and they are personal in some way and there's some kind of unpleasant connection or association.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

The things I fear in others seem to be my own worst qualities. For example, I'm very mistrustful, but I've come to realize it's because I'm assuming others are going to act like myself, and my motives are always questionable and I can be a two-faced bastard and conniving little weasel. I have a real problem with love too. I don't tend to believe people when they say they love me, because I have a very specific definition of love and I can never meet it, so I assume others are equally as incapable.Hmm...other than that, this is something I'd actually have to dedicate more thought to though.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

i may say its right in a way or another ..because we tend to reflect what we have on others as way to hide the fact that this is the way we are


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Big bad wolf said:


> my motives are always questionable and I can be a two-faced bastard and conniving little weasel.


this was hilarious. :crazy:


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

psychoanalytically, you might project that which you hate in yourself (unconsciously) and then hate that other person for having that "flaw." 

If you are not a defensive person and quite aware of your own flaws, then you might dislike others for different reasons perhaps, and not project.


----------



## bcruel2bkind (Nov 23, 2009)

*Traits in others we dislike*

I think it can go either way. The function of the Ego is to give us our working identity. It's like a clearing house program that sorts though all of the data we come across and says..."Yes, that's Me or No Way, that is SO NOT Me." A lot of the model that it uses for comparison is based on PAST experience. But then you also have personalities like INFP's that use more FUTURE-based models that operate on VALUES. 

More to the point -- an important component of identity is DENIAL. These are ugly words EGO and DENIAL but don't judge them. Without denial where would we be? The positive word for DENIAL is HOPE. (We INFP's know WAY TOO MUCH about Denial and Hope.) 

A lot of what Ego does is keep us from really facing the facts of who and what we really are. Probably the best example of this is the typical parent-child relationship. The child spends his or her youth thinking how different they are and actually reacting against the parent's model. But those of us in our 30's know that model reasserts its self more and more as we age...and we HATE it!


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

No. I think that people actually tend to not have the flaws that they hate in others. If anything, I'd say that they *fear* having those flaws that they hate, so they consciously try avoiding them. They tend to be more tolerant when they can relate to certain flaws. However, hypocrites are exceptions to that.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

The way I see it there are times when you can dislike someone for having the very traits that you dislike about yourself. But it is not the only reason. A person can dislike a trait about another person and that trait not be a problem in their lives. When we watch the news and see a hate group acting out we dislike them for the racism and hostility they are displaying. It does not mean we are closet racists with a hostility trait. 

We can also dislike someone for a trait that person possesses that we envy. If I am an unsociable person but I long for human companionship perhaps I would dislike the person that appears to be a social butterfly. The conflict is that the unsociable person needs to developed more of a certain trait. 

We could also dislike someone's trait because society has set us at odds. For example, If I am a messy person and society implies that being messy is negative. I might feel a dislike for people who are considered neat because they are looked upon more favorably in society. Even though I may not want to be a neat person, I just do not want to be judged.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

I think so. In most cases what i lack, manifests itself in how i view others. it might sound rather unfair but it's beyond my control. it;s not that the other person doesn't have the trait,they do. but just the fact that they have it, triggers my accusatory side i guess. it's like seeing yourself in the mirror and not liking what you are seeing.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

In my case, that is zero percent true.


----------



## hmm (Mar 28, 2010)

I think people dislike particular traits for any variety of reasons. Could be that you have your own disliked trait, but maybe not. What does it matter? We're all human as far as I know - imperfections abound. Maybe we're all hypocrites, one way or another.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

When I dislike qualities in other people, usually it is because those qualities are opposed to who I am, and are an attack against the things I value in myself and others. There are exceptions. Sometimes I have a quality I dislike in others, but when that happens, I am usually quite open about rejecting it in myself. I don't buy into the common assumption that we hate things in others because we secretly have those qualities without knowing it. I think that idea is perpetuated by people who feel defensive and don't have any rational way of turning a negative judgment away. Pushing a criticism back at the person who made it puts the critical person on the defensive, and is a temporary self-protective tactic. I highly doubt that it is some kind of deep universal truth.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

snail said:


> When I dislike qualities in other people, *usually it is because those qualities are opposed to who I am, and are an attack against the things I value in myself and others. *There are exceptions. Sometimes I have a quality I dislike in others, but when that happens, I am usually quite open about rejecting it in myself. * I don't buy into the common assumption that we hate things in others because we secretly have those qualities without knowing it. I think that idea is perpetuated by people who feel defensive and don't have any rational way of turning a negative judgment away. Pushing a criticism back at the person who made it puts the critical person on the defensive, and is a temporary self-protective tactic.  I highly doubt that it is some kind of deep universal truth.*


Amen to that! Totally agreed.


----------



## ytisibrsk (May 24, 2011)

I remember a friend once got sued by an idiot neighbour over something minor (too long to tell & it was stupid anyway). It was wrong, but not worth a lawsuit. So I felt the neighbour was pretty much a jerk and was angry. But suppose the neighbour had come over and beaten my friend to death. Would I feel angry then? I'd probably think he was crazy - and wouldn't have been angry. But a biker would have been angry. Suppose the neighbour had killed him and chopped him up and buried body parts all over the place? Then I certainly wouldn't have been angry - I'd have felt frightened, and pity. Seems that if I could see myself doing it, I get angry. If I can't begin to see myself doing it, I think they're crazy. I think that's what this is really about.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

A lot of what people dislike in others seems to be projections of their own insecurities. This usually leads them to become bitter and judgmental.
Although, I definitely don't believe this is the cause of all criticism and judgment. Often a person dislikes another because of their differences.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

A few others have stated it already, the process you are describing @conformità is projection. Not everyone uses this defense mechanism, so if we are talking about "all people" it's a no. Some people? Yes. However, even if someone is projecting things onto others doesn't mean that they project every time they make a criticism.


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

At times yes, at other times no. Sorry, that is the sad but true answer.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

I honestly believe this as a general rule: Aliens alienate

But, what the heck do I know. I have a very hard time understanding people lately.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Disagree with disliking others because they have faults we recognize in ourselves.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

No. I really hate it when people are extremely stingy and when they have no empathy for others and just hurt people for the fun of it. I cannot say I have any of those traits.

On the other hand, people who are too similar to me in some ways can bother me - like I can totally see where there are people who annoy me because they have some of the same traits I do.

So I think it's both. I think maybe we hate people the most who are too opposite of us (or violate our core values) and also people who are too much like us can get on our nerves.

The two extremes.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

snail said:


> When I dislike qualities in other people, usually it is because those qualities are opposed to who I am, and are an attack against the things I value in myself and others. There are exceptions. Sometimes I have a quality I dislike in others, but when that happens, I am usually quite open about rejecting it in myself. I don't buy into the common assumption that we hate things in others because we secretly have those qualities without knowing it. I think that idea is perpetuated by people who feel defensive and don't have any rational way of turning a negative judgment away. Pushing a criticism back at the person who made it puts the critical person on the defensive, and is a temporary self-protective tactic. I highly doubt that it is some kind of deep universal truth.


I agree with this. There are people who say "you are projecting!" any time you criticize them because they don't want to accept any responsibility that a negative judgment might be made of what they are doing. That way they can tell themselves that nothing any other person says or perceives them as matters, only what they think of themselves.

Now, there is some truth to the thought that you should have a good self-opinion and not be swayed by what *just anybody* says about you ...on the other hand, if a person criticizes you negatively it may not be because they have that trait themselves, but it's because it's something that bothers them.

Like someone who is really afraid of emotion and didn't grow up around expressive people may call people who get upset or emotional "crazy" or "unreasonable." It's not because the person who is saying they are crazy and unreasonable are crazy and unreasonable themselves, but simply that display of strong negative emotion makes them uncomfortable. It's nothing more than a value judgement. It doesn't mean that they're projecting on to the second person what they don't like about themselves, and it doesn't even mean that the person really is crazy or unreasonable, but that the two people have different values and one person's values are offended by the other person's behavior (while the other person may be of the school of thought that expressing all feelings is normal and healthy, as long as nobody gets hurt).

So it's more complex than just projecting or hypocrisy - it can just be a matter of different values, or perceptions.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

bcruel2bkind said:


> I think it can go either way. The function of the Ego is to give us our working identity. It's like a clearing house program that sorts though all of the data we come across and says..."Yes, that's Me or No Way, that is SO NOT Me." A lot of the model that it uses for comparison is based on PAST experience. But then you also have personalities like INFP's that use more FUTURE-based models that operate on VALUES.
> 
> More to the point -- an important component of identity is DENIAL. These are ugly words EGO and DENIAL but don't judge them. Without denial where would we be? The positive word for DENIAL is HOPE. (We INFP's know WAY TOO MUCH about Denial and Hope.)
> 
> A lot of what Ego does is keep us from really facing the facts of who and what we really are. Probably the best example of this is the typical parent-child relationship. The child spends his or her youth thinking how different they are and actually reacting against the parent's model. But those of us in our 30's know that model reasserts its self more and more as we age...and we HATE it!


Actually what is funny is that I love parts of my grandfather that I see in myself, and even his mean old wife's strength, and the fun parts of my mom.

We can love what we took from our parents and grandparents or other guardians. It can actually remind us as 30 year olds what is good about our family, and what we can appreciate about where we came from.

Even shared family flaws can be comforting. Like I know having a bad temper runs in my family, as does being emotionally sensitive to the point of "nervousness." I am not a freak, I am not alone, I am one of my clan, my people.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

Things we see as negative aspects of ourselves gets repressed, repression naturally being pushing these things to the unconscious shadow side of self. This shadow gets projected onto others and annoys the shit out of you.


----------



## robespierre (Jan 11, 2012)

but then the things i hate in other people are the tings i try not to have...like arrogance..but i can be quite arrogant at times


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

I find that overall, it's a mixed bag. Generally I'm not going to complain too much about a similar trait in someone else, but I am rather introspective and critical of myself, far more so than most people I know. I also will actually take time to sit down and be honest with myself about my faults and face them head-on, since I believe this is the only way to change something about ourselves. There are things that I know are personal weaknesses that I choose not to work on, but that doesn't make me any less aware of them. It takes years of willingly receiving and requesting _honest_ feedback from people in order to really be able to face yourself that way. I've been lucky enough to have a few people throughout my life who I could trust to be totally honest with me, even if I didn't want to hear it. I appreciate and value their feedback.

That being said, I personally am unlikely to complain about my own traits in someone else (on the rare occasion it has happened, although usually followed by an admittance of having the trait myself). I do know some people, however, who seem to really struggle with admitting their own faults, and these are the people I find most often will complain about their own bad traits in other people. These are the same people who simply cannot handle honesty that they don't really want to hear.

I find certain personalities are more prone to being able to handle the self reflection than others, but there are always going to be exceptions on both sides.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup true for some situations. I mean everyone does it sometimes.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

It's definitely an interesting theory and I believe it applies to most people. It applies to me too.

One of the qualities in people I despise is greed, most especially when it involves hurting others in order to gain what you want. I know that is not a quality I possess but there are other characteristics I dislike that I'm sure I possess too.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

While it's true that some people project--disliking things in others that they fail to are within themselves, I find that what I dislike in others are things that are the complete opposite of myself. For instance, I dislike when people talk so surely about things they do not know, when I don't talk about anything I don't know, and reserve opinion on a matter until I feel I know enough to have an informed opinion. I dislike when people just talk just to talk, when I don't speak until I feel like I have something to say. I dislike touchy-feely people, people who for some reason feel the need to lay a hand on you or clap you on the shoulder, etc., when I never touch people at all unless I'm shaking their hand. I dislike loud people when I'm quiet and reserved. What I dislike is the exact _opposite_ of myself.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

conscius said:


> psychoanalytically, you might project that which you hate in yourself (unconsciously) and then hate that other person for having that "flaw."
> 
> If you are not a defensive person and quite aware of your own flaws, then you might dislike others for different reasons perhaps, and not project.


I agree. I would like to add that it's not just about characteristics or personality traits that you hate about yourself. As a consequence, being a 'defensive person' is not the only course of action.

From what I read, anything we suppress or deny about ourselves will creep up on us from the depths of our unconscious in various ways. Projection is one possible way; dreams are another - there might be more. As a general rule we do not recognize that whatever we project or dream about is actually (about) us. For instance, when we dream about a courageous lion, we do not recognize that it is our own inner strength just waiting to incite us into action; into the confrontation we are trying to avoid at all costs.

In fact, that what we repress can only 'come out' in ways (images) we do not recognize; our defense mechanism (denial) would have stopped it if we would have (recognized it).

But, like I said, it's not just about flaws. We can also repress good traits. For instance, when our athletic efforts were met with contempt or ridicule when we were young, years later we might find ourselves sitting on the couch admiring and obsessing over famous athletes.

As for the OP's question; what strikes us about other people - whether we hate or love something about them, reveals more about us than it says something about those other people. What a subject feels, sees or does when interacting with an object, will always be a reflection of the subject first. I hope I wrote this down coherently - I don't think that I did.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Only when one has not properly examined themselves and plucked out their own flaws so the majority of the time, yes.


----------



## rocknroll_lover (Jun 28, 2013)

_Possibly the things we are afraid of becoming. Or maybe the things we want to be but feel we can't be? Fear of what it's bringing up in them.
Example: person who grows up in restrictive environment wants to be different and live the way they want to; but feel they can't because of parents/family/friends. Then, this person bullies kids who are "different" because they wish deep down they could be themselves, but have a fear of being looked at as "weird" by their friends, therefore calls people who are free to be themselves, "weird" and continues to conform to what they feel their parents or friends wants of them out of fear.
So in my opinion.. It could be a multitude of reasons. People may criticize what they WANT to be, out of jealousy that they can not be that, or out fear they may become that. It all comes down to how badly it bothers them, and why it bothers them in that way._


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

conformità said:


> -Are the things that we dislike in other people deep down the flaws we dislike in ourselves??


Yes, I believe so. Anytime someone irks you, it's usually always a good time to take a look at yourself. I know this from first-hand experience, and boy, do I have a long way to go before I'm a more accepting and much less judgmental person.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

I think they are sometimes, but not always. It depends. For me, the things I hate most in other people are the things I can't understand.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it is a reflection of something of ourselves. Why are we concerned with the flaws of others as opposed to our own? That's what it says. It is the question of "why". I always ask myself "why does this piss me off" etc. Sometimes if it is something in my blind spot I'll rationalize from ego till it's pointed out otherwise. But overall, I think it best to focus on our own flaws and question why when things bother us.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes. I definitely think so. It can also be potential. We might dislike someone's actions and that tells us how we should act. Or, we might dislike someone irrationally, and then it is better to try on their actions, because maybe it's just repression. So basically, we have to weigh our dislike with our core values. (By "we," I mean "I".) *laughing*


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Then would what you like about other people be what your missing yourself?

I would defiantly agree that other people are reflections of yourself but I would say that It would be a different experience for each person.

Maybe some people hate others similar to themselfs or maybe they love them? Ether way it's a reflection of themselves.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't see a reason to resort to simplistic psychology, this always comes across as ''l know you are but what am l'' in effect.

Not directed at anyone in particular,it's just a widely reinforced notion.


l think that people understandably react to those who criticize others and want to find fault in them (see stones and glass houses).

Avoiding unnecessary judgement is one way to make your own judgments count, l definitely take someone's criticisms as well as their annoying 'pet peeves' less seriously if they have an excessive number of them.

l've tried to sincerely model some of my own behaviors to be the opposite of traits l don't like in others, if l have good enough reason not to like them.

Take a look at the people around someone and compare it to what they say they value, the person who says they dislike a few key traits or a general attitude doesn't have to talk about it all the time-just watch how they react to it in other people.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

conformità said:


> -Are the things that we dislike in other people deep down the flaws we dislike in ourselves??
> 
> my mother is a type 4, she spends a lot of time judging and critisizing others, but when i listen to what she is actually saying, the things she hates in others are the qualities she posseses,, iam not really a critical person or a judgemental person, i believe we are all products of our environments and to judge one another is unfair, but in the past i have been known to be a tad judgemental, and looking back the things i disliked in others were the qualities i disliked in myself.


yes and no
i hate arrogance in a person
to me arrogance is ugly
so i refuse to be arrogant
yet
i dislike it when people dramatize their problems
yet i do it often


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

NK said:


> I think it is a reflection of something of ourselves. Why are we concerned with the flaws of others as opposed to our own? That's what it says. It is the question of "why". I always ask myself "why does this piss me off" etc. Sometimes if it is something in my blind spot I'll rationalize from ego till it's pointed out otherwise. But overall, I think it best to focus on our own flaws and question why when things bother us.


While I do think that there is some definite truth to this; the OPs premise in itself is vastly oversimplified. For example, I have this neighbour from hell who does all of this insane, extremely annoying things and I really have to fight with myself constantly not to bang on his door and want to throttle him.

I would never do any of these repugnant behaviours but if I am to be completely honest; there is a tiny part of me that almost envies his complete uncaring attitude in acting like a self-absorbed inconsiderate asshole. I couldn't/wouldn't ever behave that way because, ethics/getting along/maturity/whathaveyou but he does whatever the hell he pleases and to hell with anyone else or anything else and there is a very small part of me that resents this in him since - for very good reasons - I would never succumb to that behaviour in myself.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

It could be but I don't think so.

When I criticize someone for things he does/say/ I know for guaranteed that aren't things I do, I mean, I'm most aware of the way I act.


----------



## Wunderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes. My Mother used to tell me that people dislike someone because they see reflected within them something bad which their subconscious truly believes about themselves.


----------



## enfda (Nov 6, 2010)

If you have a flaw, someone probably will make you notice somehow, so that will influence you (even if not consciously). No one likes having flaws. That's why you will probably work on it or try to hide it. That's why when I see somone who's got the same flaw I might feel emotionally involved as that same experiences that they are living belong (or have belonged) to you. And obviously I don't like that. This may make you empathize with them sometimes to the point that you'll be feeling very unconfortable. 
Anyway there so many things we do not like. Not necessarily they must be our flaws, they can be anything that make us feel bad or whatever. For example it happened to me to get really agry at people who had a flaw that I really can't stand because on the contrary I am very good at that, so I mean I couldn't understand why they wouldn't be good like I am! But it also happened that I was very angry for the opposite reason: I'm trying my best not to be irritable, and when I see that my sister doesn't consider the issue I really hate her... why? Because I understand her feeling that way but I don't accept that she isn't able to cope with that the way I am. I believe that first of all we tend to pay attention to the details which make us feel more involved, and then I think that it's not so easy for us to understand that we're all different, so we don't have the patience to see why people act in a different way of ours.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

There was a test conducted about how much your age group is influenced by the media. In this test, the people are asked to rate 1-10 (10 being most influenced) how much their peers and people their age are influenced by the media, and then after, they are asked to rate 1-10 (10 being most influenced) how much they themselves are influenced by the media. 

The test shows that the people who rated how much people their age are influenced by the media, are, perhaps, truly rating themselves on how they are influenced by the media. Say, if I rated 8/10 for other people my age, It actually means that I'm 8/10 influenced by the media.

If the things I dislike about others are truly what I dislike about myself, then I'm either deeply ignorant of it or unaware of it. The main things I really dislike about some people is when they LIE. It's one thing I'm pretty sure I don't do, I really make sure that I don't lie, and if I do, it never works, because I'm really just bad at it-- lying. I passionately hate it.
Another one that I dislike would be over the top show-off people. Like, they would get up the class and show-off their scores or achievements, like, don't you have compassion? I don't think I do this. I'm a quiet person and I'm not the type that would randomly get up and shove things on others' faces. That's just rude. But say, what if I'm really unaware of myself? even that, I still don't think so. I'm very much into self-actualization and getting to know myself, I don't think I can be 'unaware' of myself. But yet again, what if it's something deeper, something I wouldn't really be conscious about? like that test, i took the test and if it was a proven test like they said, I really am not aware how much the media has influenced me, but ... deep inside me... it's really true; i just don't know the truth yet.


----------



## inregardstomyself (Mar 21, 2014)

Curiously said:


> Yes, I believe so. Anytime someone irks you, it's usually always a good time to take a look at yourself. I know this from first-hand experience, and boy, do I have a long way to go before I'm a more accepting and much less judgmental person.


Well I disagree with this. Sure, yes it has truth and merit, and it definitely does happen sometimes.

But I remember one time I was complaining to my friend about a girl who had done something awful to me, and she told me the fact that I was so annoyed meant that I probably do the same thing. And I was so aggravated by that because, actually, what that particular girl had done to me was something I would never have dreamed of doing to someone else, and the fact that I would never think to do that to another person is what annoyed me so much because I just couldn't understand why she would even do it.

For me, whenever I see someone manifesting negative traits that I too have, it only makes me sympathize with them more, because I understand why they're doing it. And I do it too, so who am I to judge? I'm most offended when people do things I would never do because I don't understand why they could ever do that.

So to answer OP's questions, yes, sometimes. But pleeeeeease DO NOT generalize because it is not true for everyone or every situation.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

As an example..if you say you hate narcissists, does that make you a narcissist?

But narcissists love themselves, and if we are what we hate, and you hate narcissists then you must also hate yourself (for loving yourself.) Therefore you are not really a narcissist?


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

lunai said:


> As an example..if you say you hate narcissists, does that make you a narcissist?
> 
> But narcissists love themselves, and if we are what we hate, and you hate narcissists then you must also hate yourself (for loving yourself.) Therefore you are not really a narcissist?


Narcissists hate themselves as much as they love themselves.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

It depends on the traits being liked/disliked and the person doing it.


----------



## Melongazpacho (Feb 2, 2015)

Somewhere along the lines of that. I don't tend to get along with people who are too much like me because I realize how annoying some of the things that I do are. 
I would also suspect that there are certain traits that we dislike because we wouldn't want them to rub off on us. I'm a pretty quiet person so when I'm around really loud people I find it extremely irritating mostly because I would hate to be seen as loud. Another example would be not wanting to be around someone with obnoxious habits that I myself would not want to catch onto.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

Some yes, some no.
Two examples:
I hate it when everyone in class is loud and active, because it makes me feel like my head explodes and my brain can't really function anymore. Usuall I'm neither loud, nor active.
I hate it when people keep talking bad about someone and one moment later are best friends with that person again. I catch myself doing that, but I try to avoid it.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

For me, definitely.
I have a really hard time getting along with people like me. 
Like my ancient literature teacher. She is a lot like me. This year it's a lot better, but last year I just couldn't stand her.
She is just as umpredictable as me and that disturbs me, because pretty much everyone I know (except my father and this woman) is a predictable person and I am usually the one who surprises people or confuses them. But with her it's the other way around. I know I am just as umpredictable to her as she is to me, but I really have a hard time getting along with her, despite people pointing out all the time that that's weird since we're "so similar".
But TBH, I know I'm difficult to be close to and sometimes I'm really sorry for people like my best friend or my parents who have to be close to me all the time. I know I couldn't tolerate another me. I admire their patience and strenght.
This is why I don't get why people generally like me, but that's probably because they are not too close to me. All the time.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

It's only one of the reasons about why people dislike certain traits in others. Differences can repel people too.


----------

